# newest pics....



## DRYB0Y (Nov 9, 2003)

exterior shots... I'm trying to win dirtiest car on Nissan Forums... As you can see I fixed as much as I could of the accident after paying the guy in the CRV around 800 bucks I only had 50 left for myself, which I used to replace my fender and halo headlight.... one of these days I'll finish everything


































and the interior shots, special thanks to Seth for his little write up... I didnt really read it but it inspired me to paint my interior pieces...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

nice


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

JAMES, i couldn't figure out how to get the center console to come off. where are all the bolts located? 



ps- your corners don't match! :dumbass: LOL!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Very nice paint job...looks so much better. :thumbup:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Coco said:


> Very nice paint job...looks so much better. :thumbup:



LMAO Coco


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

thats ghetto chameleon...thje dirt makes it change colors when you look at it at different angles...


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

James, did you use the same paint on your fender that you used on your interior? That fender totally lacks blingage!


----------



## DRYB0Y (Nov 9, 2003)

I didnt paint the fender, it came flat black and I left it that way, I figure when I have money I'd rather have a shop paint it rather than spray paint it myself then have to sand that all off just to have it repainted by a shop... thanks for the comments on the dirt, I worked hard for that!


----------



## DRYB0Y (Nov 9, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> where are all the bolts located?
> ps- your corners don't match! :dumbass: LOL!


2 bolts under the radio, one on each side, and 2 bolts in the back of the console, 1 in each side... its pretty simple to get off.

and what do you mean my corners dont match?!?

-=edit=- I just looked at the picture, I guess your right, my corners are different... I guess I didnt notice... I may have to give liu a call :cheers:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

[redacted] said:


> LMAO Coco


 I meant the interior paint job, doofus.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

sorry, my mind reading skills have been off as of late.  be more specific next time!


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

lovin the car james... but HATE to see it banged up. good luck on fixing her up bro


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

hey james, you need to paint that fender with a can of "primer/sealer". rust oleum makes an automotive grade of primer, they have black. what your fender came with is just primer or some shit, but it will rust and corrode if you don't hit it with a coat of primer/sealer (make sure it has the sealer part). i had to do the same thing with my new fender, your car looks just like mine now, except with rims and halos


----------

